# Rory Gallagher fans?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

One of my favorites


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say that I've heard too much of his later solo studio work but I've always liked the two famous live albums, Live in Europe and Irish Tour '74. The second features keyboards player Lou Martin but I always preferred Rory working with the power trio format. Quite like the two pre-solo Taste albums, too. 

Rory had a great work ethic, probably stemming from his formative years playing with hard-gigging Irish showbands, and his trademark battered Stratocaster and checked shirt look were just as famous in the rock world as Robert Plant's blond curls or Rick Wakeman's gold cape. He was a quiet and unassuming man who dabbled only relatively modestly with alcohol for most of his life, so it was both shocking and sad to find out he had died from liver failure aggravated by increased consumption during his final years.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Definately.

Saw him in concert three times (70's to 90's). He brought the house down every time. A performer who had to be seen 'live' to be fully appreciated. I have all his albums - even the Taste albums, but for me the Live In Europe album is my favorite.

*Rory Gallagher - In Your Town*





As for studio albums I think Fresh Evidence is my fave. Rory shows respect for the drummer - "Have mercy." indeed.

*Rory Gallagher - Ghost Blues*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

I love Rory!

I tracked down four lps this morning on discogs  (100% coincidence).

Great guitar player, great voice (for blues rock at least) and great stage persona. His lives are legendary and among his best recordings.

I think that he was also a talented acoustic player.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Taste-On The Boards is the only album I've ever listened to.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, like him.
Too bad the double-live elpee is one of those examples of lending it to a friend, that we discussed in another thread. It's been missing for over 25 years......


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

great Rory

"Road to hell" for ever


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like a Bob Dylan copy, no?


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

The best way to enjoy Rory was to be at a performance. His solo acoustic break during the show (2-3 hours) was amazing. I was lucky enough to be at 3 of the last 5 performances he gave in Dublin at the Olympia Theatre and each show was different from the preceding one. 
Sorry Hpowders nothing like Dylan at all.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Sounds like a Bob Dylan copy, no?


No .......................


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Rory is excellent!!!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Rory is excellent!!!


Yes, he is ..........................


----------

